# Installer Cross Over et utiliser ses logiciels Windows... sans installer Windows !



## deuphor (27 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de lire un article indiquant qu'en installant Cross Over (codeweavers.com) on pouvait utiliser des logiciels Windows, mais sans installer l'os. Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé la version shareware ? Ou quelqu'un a-t-il plus d'infos ? Merci


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, 
as tu pens&#233; &#224; faire une recherche? Plusieurs sujet en parle 
dont celui ci : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=146817&highlight=crossover

il y a aussi le site officiel : 
http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxmac/


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Septembre 2006)

:modo: oui merci de continuer dans la discussion déjà ouverte.


----------

